# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Does the M3D have auto-leveling / calibration

## greatestalive

Does anyone know if the M3D has auto leveling and auto calibration?

----------


## Eddie

Yes it does have both auto leveling and auto calibration.

Eddie

----------

